# What is the best temperature for a Betta?



## snail

There seems to be a lot of views on the net about the best temperature for Bettas. Some say that Bettas are happier and more active at a higher heat others say they live longer at lower temps. Any thoughts?


----------



## majerah1

The ideal is 84.Lower temps make them more sluggish,and while they may live,they dont thrive.You have to take into consideration where these fish come from.The waters in Thailand get up to 90 at times,with 80-86 being the norm.The high temp is one reason they developed the labrynth organ,warmer temps have less dissolved oxygen,so they had to learn to take air from the atmosphere instead of the water.


----------



## snail

I just wondered about the claims that lower temps make them live longer. I have the feeling that's just an excuse people use who want to keep them in unheated bowls.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals

snail said:


> There seems to be a lot of views on the net about the best temperature for Bettas. Some say that Bettas are happier and more active at a higher heat others say they live longer at lower temps. Any thoughts?


They are both right. Pet shops keep them in jars at 72` or so. If you want to try to spawn them you will need about 80`.


----------



## snail

I've seen bettas in small jars at pet shops but that is another subject, not really some thing I agree with, and thankfully I've noticed it's something stores around here are doing less these days, enough to say many of them look sick and unhappy, of course that could be more because of the small volume of water and poor care more than the temperature. I'm wondering about the ideal temperature not just what they need to survive.


----------



## majerah1

Thats another peeve of mine.Just because they are shipped in very little water,and can survive in the cups,doesnt mean they thrive.In order for fish the thrive,they need a setup,including temp and water quality like the place they come from.In the case of bettas,Thailand.The long fins are a cross of splendens,imbellis,mahachai and smaragdinas.They all come from about the same water types,blackwater,slow moving streams or rice paddies.They are all about the same temp,and though shallow,are still expansive,and about 80-86 degrees,depending on season.High 70s are the bare minimum you should keep a betta,and not permanently.It will slow the metabolism,but they will not thrive,and will be more prone to diseases and infections than if they are kept at a more natural temp.


----------

